# SPEARIN'



## BADBOY69

Is ANYONE goin' to shoot fish either Fri, Sat, Sun? Maybe all the above?!


----------



## FenderBender

gonna try tomorrow, just riding out to the big O though... pray I don't get drug to the bottom by an 80lb AJ in 200 ft of water:angel


----------



## BADBOY69

You goin' w/ Dalton? If ya do shoot a big 'un post the pics! Check this thread out on spearboard.com. One of our local boys made good! http://spearboard.com/showthread.php?p=603183#post603183


----------



## FenderBender

yeah going with Dalton.. I'll do my best!


----------



## FenderBender

and that is a SCARY big AJ... not gonna lie... I'd think twice before I pulled the trigger on him. Depends on how deep it was.


----------



## BADBOY69

And out of PCB, none the less! Yeah, kiss your gun good-bye if ya don't stone him! Bet he used a powerhead to do him in! Anyway, good luck and be safe, look forward to the report!


----------



## BADBOY69

Anyone wanting to go Sat or Sun check this...<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl6_lblFullMessage>Here we go...fellow addict H20Arman and I are headed out of Destin tomorrow(Sat) am to shoot fish and video. He has a 23ft boat w/ twins so we can take 2-3 more. He just got his new video housing to shoot underwater on the dives so this should be fun. I know, Clay, ain't nuthin' gonna top your camera but who can possibly compete w/ that engineering?! The Japanese are close, I heard...Anyway, Brandy, Kyle, anyone who is interested lemme know. Chris, I know your're working all weekend. Oh,anyone interestedcan ride w/ me over there, we just need to work out the logistics. Let's get some video for production!
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top>Jerry</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Brandy

I want to go. Call me at 850-255-0498


----------



## BADBOY69

Fixin' to call ya, B-


----------



## Clay-Doh

Talked to Armondo0 on the this morning, I was actually on my way to Baker, not to far from him, was gonna try to stop over and see him, but got tied up. Just got back home bout 1/2 hour ago.

Actually, he has some nice high end camera equipment1 He will really get some good stuff! He wants to do some spearfishing video's, which is sweet!

I'll be out tommorow in the gulf with DK, don't know where yet, deckhanding...and ahhh....diving too.

You guys are goin outta destin pass, right?


----------



## BADBOY69

Yeah, Clay...gonna head out the pass and try some numbers. Probably -85' so should have good BT. Gonna try his video, need that 'cuda you, Brandy, and Reese bowed up on! Oh, was talking to Fritz 'bout a new gun, Biller LTD 60"...sound familiar? Gotta pay property taxes and then...:doh Ya'll doin' the "O" or just bouncing?


----------



## Clay-Doh

Badboy...you bastard! You discovered that LTD 60? I fell in love when I saw it. Them guys at MBT are good guys man.

We did the Pete Tide and Russina Freighter today. Didnt see the big ones....went with DKdiver of Due South Custom Charters, had a dang good time even though we didnt score any biggins. One of the charters did get a cuda, couple flunder, and couple black snapper. Played with some big ol;e 5 foot stingrays in the sand at the Pete, one had a stub of a tale, so I knew I wouldnt get the Steve Irwin treatment, he was slow movin, graceful, and let me swim right above him for a while.

I' just got off the phone with H2OArmond, he said you txted him you couldnt go....to bad man! I'm goin with him tommorow!


----------

